# Around the allotment



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

With it being a bit slow round DW today I thought I'd post up some pics to look at. They were taken around the allotment. Enjoy!

At this time of year the Robins are very comfortable at approaching you. I had one sitting on my foot as I sat crossed legged one day. They make great subjects if you can focus quick enough. They do tend to hop about a bit






















I like the crew cut:lol:








Self explanitory. Invention is rife in allotments 








An old Tilley lamp still in use.








I was going to use this one in the DW comp (change) but decided against it.








Hope you found them interesting :wave:​


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking photo`s matey


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

More more more


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

great shots :thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Great great work mate,

I love the gas cylinder as a fire that is very cool or HOT lol.

Love shooting Robins(With a Camera) my mum has one that come and feeds off our hands each summer(likes cheese) iv done some great work with him.

EDIT

This is him and his Young ones on there first day out the nest, hope you like.

http://www.imagejb.co.uk/2008/index.php?album=Robins_24052008


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh, I meant to say. If you look closely at the second pic , just below the beak you can just make out a little greenfly stuck in the fine hairs.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

james_RScos said:


> Great great work mate,
> 
> I love the gas cylinder as a fire that is very cool or HOT lol.
> 
> ...


Very nice:thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Oh, I meant to say. If you look closely at the second pic , just below the beak you can just make out a little greenfly stuck in the fine hairs.


You can zoom into that next time then


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> You can zoom into that next time then


I wonder what kind of lens I would need for that.


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

The robin in the third picture looks stuffed :tumbleweed:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Great photos, love the third and fourth ones especially :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Great photos, love the third and fourth ones especially :thumb:


Thanks 



mydetail said:


> The robin in the third picture looks stuffed :tumbleweed:


He does doesn't he. There must be good feeding for them up there. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

How much for a pound of Spuds and Carrots Dougie?


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Good pics there :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> How much for a pound of Spuds and Carrots Dougie?


Carrots can be a bit hit and miss. Tatties I can sort you out with later in the season:thumb:Rather nice with spicey Robin wings


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> How much for a pound of Spuds and Carrots Dougie?


Here's one for you. My prize winning carrot from a few years ago.










32 1/2" long and I think the tip broke off when lifting it ​


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Those pictures are awesome. Some of your best yet!

And that carrot....bloody hell.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

lol that carrot is immense!!

ace piccys as well. love those robin ones..


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I quite like the new shoots pic - would have gone well with this months comp theme


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Like those Dougie

You've really capture Mr Robin beautifully - we have a few inour garden - I just wish I could photos like you have - well done :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

jamiec said:


> Those pictures are awesome. Some of your best yet!
> 
> And that carrot....bloody hell.


Very kind of you to say so. Trying to keep them interesting for you folks is the hard part. Thanks again.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

jamiec said:


> Those pictures are awesome. Some of your best yet!
> 
> And that carrot....bloody hell.





hawkpie said:


> lol that carrot is immense!!
> 
> ace piccys as well. love those robin ones..


Onions anyone?


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Haha now your talking. That's what you call a onion!

What lens was the robin pics with?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

jamiec said:


> Haha now your talking. That's what you call a onion!
> 
> What lens was the robin pics with?


Lens was a Tamron 70-300 LD Di Macro for the close-ups.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Onions anyone?


Holy Moly! You are the Dr Doolittle of the vegetable world.

Have you got some secret fertiliser?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

hawkpie said:


> Holy Moly! You are the Dr Doolittle of the vegetable world.
> 
> Have you got some secret fertiliser?


Both were competition entries so a lot of preparation and ingredients went into the mix. I'm happy to say I won the wee competition with both entries in separate years.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Both were competition entries so a lot of preparation and ingredients went into the mix. I'm happy to say I won the wee competition with both entries in separate years.


Congratulations on the wins spitfire!

Is the mix a home grown family secret, or something off the shelf?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

hawkpie said:


> Congratulations on the wins spitfire!
> 
> Is the mix a home grown family secret, or something off the shelf?


Not quite off the shelf as in B&Q style but readily available through mail order. Some of the big competition growers have web sites explaining their techniques and mixes which I tried to follow as best I could. They go to great expense which I tried to replicate as best I could with cheaper methods.

Have a look here http://www.nvsuk.org.uk/medwyn-williams-vegetable-grow-show-401.html :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Pics 2 & 3 lokk like they have multiple light sources = studio set-up, flash or reflector?

Nice results


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Pics 2 & 3 lokk like they have multiple light sources = studio set-up, flash or reflector?
> 
> Nice results


Actually pics two and three are one in the same picture with different cropping and editing. They were taken upwards against a blue sky with fill in flash.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That explains it, just saw the two reflections in the eye. :thumb:


----------



## sxid (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow lovely shots mate. as a matter of interest what software do you use to ad a border and your name to each photograph?

Tom


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

sxid said:


> Wow lovely shots mate. as a matter of interest what software do you use to ad a border and your name to each photograph?
> 
> Tom


Using VSO image resizer at the moment but i'm open to suggestions for something better:thumb:


----------

